# Tug Member listed as guest



## tsuspeck (Jan 3, 2016)

I am a TUG member but I noticed on the BBS that I am listed as a guest.  How do I link my account?

Update:
I figured it out.  Thx


----------



## gottashiner (Jan 23, 2016)

How did you link your account?  I have the same issue.  Thanks


----------



## presley (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2016)

gottashiner said:


> How did you link your account?  I have the same issue.  Thanks



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_faq_show_as_tug_member


----------



## gottashiner (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks!  Just did it.


----------

